# "Magic the Gathering" Betta proxy cards



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My fiance made these proxy cards for our "goof off" MTG collection. Some of it is my personal art, others are art of our fish that others have done (for easy display sizes)

Syriiven's original Mushu piece


Fenghuang's Archi piece


Personal "doodles" that I did for memorial cards (the rabbit was drawn on my phone back in Sept. lol)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't really know all that much about Magic the Gathering (Yu-gi-oh and Pokemon were my childhood), but they look so fantastically awesome! They look like real playing cards too.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

There's a special program that you can use to make the cards, and it makes them look like official cards. They're just not "legal" for use in tournaments if you alter or make your own cards.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG I LOVE THEM!!!!!! I WANT WANT WANT!!! You need abilities for them too though. I guess they would all be creatures... you could have some spells too though. oh and they can be blue/white combos!!! (labyrinth organ joke XD)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll tell Mike about the blue/white combos. Some of them (like the rabbit one) have abilities. It blocks an official card that's also tournament illegal.

PM me, and we'll see about getting you and hubby a couple.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I think they're awesome, even if they're not legit tournament cards. You can totally make up a whole line of your own magical betta and bunny creatures. >


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we're already working on it XD


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

That is FABULOUS!!! The boy and I are big MTG fans, he does tournaments sometimes, I haven't yet but would like to! You need to make me some for my Black/red deck! Hehe!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they aren't tournament legal, but we could definitely do some up for you! Gotta see what kind of red/black abilities some bettas could have! ;-)

Mike said they're thicker than regular cards. But you can't really tell too easily.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

They'll just look awesome in my binder! And they'll be fun for playing with my hunny!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

well, when you find out who you'd like on cards, let me know either here, or on FB, and we'll start whipping some up. I'd have to ask Mike how much he'll charge for them.

I'm downloading the program to my laptop to throw together some samples.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

here's another image of what a custom proxy would look like.


PS. Feng our program works on Yugioh cards as well. We would just need foils to put them on.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I want one!!!!!


----------

